# Rear Bumper On 2011 260 Rl



## Olinfam (Sep 16, 2010)

We have a new Outback 260RL . We were carrying 2 bicycles ( approx 40lbs) on a rear bumper hitch. We stopped for fuel after about two hours of driving and noticed the metal in the rear bumper had torn away from it's mounting to the frame, leaving the bicycles approx 18 inches from the pavement. Fortunately, we caught it before it destroyed the bikes. Unfortunately, the bumper will need to be replaced. Has anyone else experienced a similar problem ?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I talked to Keystone customer service a couple years ago when we bought our 21RS. They said under no circumstances should a bike rack be attached to the rear bumper and that if I did install one, they would void the warranty on the frame. The bumper is not designed for the twisting caused by bikes bouncing up and down on a bike rack. There are plenty of members who do use a bike rack on the bumper but a lot of them have also welded it to the frame for added support.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

bummer...I was hoping to weld on a receiver and using it for bike racks or a generator rack. Guess I won't be doing that! I had better not step up on the bumper to look at the tops of the slide outs anymore either...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Chuggs said:


> bummer...I was hoping to weld on a receiver and using it for bike racks or a generator rack. Guess I won't be doing that! I had better not step up on the bumper to look at the tops of the slide outs anymore either...


You can bend the bumper back up and re-weld....no need for a new one........

You can make 1 and bolt it to the frame and have the receiver pop out above the bumper........and just tack it to the bumper so it doesn't rattle.

I made this one - 2x2 square stock welded to a 1/4" plate bolted to the frame.









We have had up to 5 bikes on the back.....but i swear i can feel them moving around back there....... try to limit to two tops..........


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

What is a 260RL , Missprint, i have a new 2011 268RL and the rear bumper seems to be very solid as was the 2010 210RS that i had.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You can jump up and down on your bumper and it might feel very solid. The problem is twisting. Imagine taking a three foot long pipe wrench and lock it on your bumper so the wrench points straight backward. Now jump up and down on the end of the wrench and see how solid it feels. That is what a bike rack hanging off the back is like.


----------



## Olinfam (Sep 16, 2010)

danny285 said:


> What is a 260RL , Missprint, i have a new 2011 268RL and the rear bumper seems to be very solid as was the 2010 210RS that i had.


It was a misprint, It's actually a 260 Fl


----------



## Olinfam (Sep 16, 2010)

clarkely said:


> bummer...I was hoping to weld on a receiver and using it for bike racks or a generator rack. Guess I won't be doing that! I had better not step up on the bumper to look at the tops of the slide outs anymore either...


You can bend the bumper back up and re-weld....no need for a new one........

You can make 1 and bolt it to the frame and have the receiver pop out above the bumper........and just tack it to the bumper so it doesn't rattle.

I made this one - 2x2 square stock welded to a 1/4" plate bolted to the frame.









We have had up to 5 bikes on the back.....but i swear i can feel them moving around back there....... try to limit to two tops..........
[/quote]

Thanks for the great feedback...


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> You can jump up and down on your bumper and it might feel very solid. The problem is twisting. Imagine taking a three foot long pipe wrench and lock it on your bumper so the wrench points straight backward. Now jump up and down on the end of the wrench and see how solid it feels. That is what a bike rack hanging off the back is like.


I have not heard anyone explain it any better. Physics for 3rd graders (what I need so I can understand it). I knew there was a reason I obeyed all the OBer's advice, but this explains it beautifully. Thaks Ful!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The bumper may seem sturdy enough, but when something is bolted to it and protruding out it will rip the bumper off in no time. I have a rack on the back of mine, but I have it over the bumper and bolted into the frame which protrudes past the box of the trailer.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

And if you don't want to add the weight (upwards of 100#) for a frame assembly and receiver on the rear, you can buy a front-mount receiver. My '08 Expedition now has a simple assembly that bolts (no welding) to the front tow hooks (loops in my case). It's by Bodiak and it's great. Adds about 30 pounds to the TV weight.

Yes, the bikes get crud on them from the wind so we put a chain and gears cover on the derailleurs etc. when we tow.

And for the record, I have no connection w/Bodiak other than as a customer.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Olinfam said:


> We have a new Outback 260RL . We were carrying 2 bicycles ( approx 40lbs) on a rear bumper hitch. We stopped for fuel after about two hours of driving and noticed the metal in the rear bumper had torn away from it's mounting to the frame, leaving the bicycles approx 18 inches from the pavement. Fortunately, we caught it before it destroyed the bikes. Unfortunately, the bumper will need to be replaced. Has anyone else experienced a similar problem ?


I have a 2010 260FL. I want to buy a Swagman 64663 Bike Rack that is off the bumper and carry 2 Giant Brand bikes 26". Is this what you used?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Keystone does not recommend and everyone on this forum does not recommend using this type of rack. The bumper is not made to carry this weight and you *will not* find your bikes back there sometime in the future.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone that replied to me about this subject. The information you gave me is the reason for posting the question. I have viewed all responses on this forum and other Outbacker.com forums on this subject as well as RV.NET http://www.rv.net/forum/Index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24264889/srt/pa/pging/1/page/1.cfm Many "HORROR" stories about rear mounted anything (factory and DIY/aftermarket hitches). The Keystone MFG and even some bike rack MFG don't recommend rear RV placement and it will VOID any warrenty. *Now that said, this may also qualify as NO INSURANCE COVERAGE! Bikes or whatever fall off going down the highway, forget about the property loss what about the accidents you may cause!!* I am a person that does my research before doing or buying; I have a very open mind,open to change and will listen. I still am going to use the Swagman 64663 bike rack. I am now going to purchase a "FRONT END HITCH". So, anyone out there have experience with this subject. 2 options: Curtis Class III front mount hitch OR Bodiak hitch. Curtis cost $139.88 EBay, $141.13 Amazon, $153.43 The Hitch Store OR Bodiak $219.00. Personally, I like the ease of the Bodiak but the construction of the Curtis looks much better. Finally, there is 1 drawback of the front mount, the bikes will get BUGGED! I'll work on that issue later, it's cheaper than if they fall off.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

As I posted in another thread with pictures, this happened to me except my bikes touched the ground. Was able to fix the bumper easily but won't be hauling anything back there anymore until I weld a new receiver to the frame. Last trip I just put the bikes in the camper on top of a blanket.


----------

